# Distillation Condenser Competition



## darinventions (Feb 14, 2016)

Well i had to stop my silver cell because ill be going back to work March 1st...So i still don't know how much silver crystal this new cell will make...anyway i cleaned it out, washed&dried the Ag. crystals, then weighed them, then melted&poured bars, and weighed again...so the competition is can you guess the final weight based on the amount of Ag. crystals you see?here's some pictures...good luck...who ever has the closes guess wins the condenser with some extras....keep in mind that if your country or republic prohibits the use or possession of these item or its use you obviously will not win it or receive it...


----------



## Grelko (Feb 15, 2016)

darinventions said:


> so the competition is can you guess the final weight based on the amount of Ag. crystals you see



I'd have to say 117 grams 

(My guess is based on a standard 15 oz apothecary jar, without the lid "approximately 2 oz". It looks to be around 1/3 full, and if silver crystals take up 70% of the total area.)

Edit - added approx weight of lid


----------



## darinventions (Feb 15, 2016)

Thank you for guessing but that's not even close...ill be a little more clear...Try to guess the (After Melt Weight) based on the amount of crystals you see...one of the pics has the wash&dried product in a cup, sitting on scales...tare weight of cup was (22.9 gm)....this will be the before melt weight...were trying to guess after melt weight..i wrote a hint on that with the pic...


----------



## rewalston (Feb 15, 2016)

I'm going to take a wild guess, since I've never done silver....how about 565g


----------



## eaglewings35 (Feb 15, 2016)

I am guessing 1.3 pounds !!!
When will the contest end?


----------



## Grelko (Feb 15, 2016)

darinventions said:


> Thank you for guessing but that's not even close...ill be a little more clear...Try to guess the (After Melt Weight) based on the amount of crystals you see...one of the pics has the wash&dried product in a cup, sitting on scales...tare weight of cup was (22.9 gm)....this will be the before melt weight...were trying to guess after melt weight..i wrote a hint on that with the pic...



In that case, I'd have to say 520.70g


----------



## Auful (Feb 15, 2016)

365 grams. Thank you.


----------



## RicXX (Feb 17, 2016)

my guess

515.28g
1.38lbs
16.56ozt


----------



## darinventions (Feb 18, 2016)

I have to end the competition on February 22,at 6:00pm...central time ...i will announce the winner. at 10pm that night....the winner will need to private message me the mailing address to send it to....thank you for participating


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Feb 18, 2016)

I'll guess 530 grams.

Dave


----------



## autumnwillow (Feb 18, 2016)

520gms. Shipping is free of charge? lol


----------



## darinventions (Feb 18, 2016)

autumnwillow said:


> 520gms. Shipping is free of charge? lol


Yes...I'm paying the shipping...ONE important detail about this condenser...you can use it outside ,but i wouldn't recommend it...when i first made it..i used it outside an because you can't control the wind,it would somehow change the air pressure in the system an cause a boil over which would then contaminate the product with salts...not to mention clog the condensing tube with salt as well...since i put it in a fumehood with a controled environment I've not had that problem reocurr...just giving a word to the wise...


----------



## martyn111 (Feb 19, 2016)

My guess is 527grams


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 19, 2016)

Oh, I so want one of these!
Blind stab in the dark: 481 grams.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Feb 22, 2016)

228 views and only 9 guesses?!

Come on guys! You've still got a couple of hours to make a guess!

Dave


----------



## Shark (Feb 22, 2016)

397 grams


----------



## UncleBenBen (Feb 22, 2016)

I'll go an even 500 grams.


----------



## darinventions (Feb 22, 2016)

Well i wasn't looking for an exact amount..that would be nearly impossible ...so i was going for who ever got the closest rather the guess be under a little or over a little...thank you all who participated...the WINNER is (FrugalRefiner)


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Feb 22, 2016)

Woohoo!

Thanks for your work on this project. It's always great to see what our members come up with depending on the materials they have available. I'm looking forward to your next build!

Dave


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Feb 28, 2016)

Well, I received my prize Friday! Not only did Dave (darinventions) send the CPVC/PVC condenser, but he included almost everything else needed to run the rig. He sent a catch bottle for the condensate, ten feet of clear, flexible hose for the water supply and return, hose clamps for the hose, a propane burner modified with the stove protector, and a 400°F candy thermometer with a rubber stopper for the distillation flask!!! 

Thank you Dave, for your generosity! It will be a while before I get to put it to use, as we just moved into our new house a couple of days before Christmas.

I'm looking forward to your next project!

Dave


----------



## darinventions (Feb 28, 2016)

well I'm not much of a computer wiz,,,an I just got my NEW smart phone going...still learning everything it does,..hopefully soon I can upload a YouTube video about the condenser...how to use,what time frame to expect,what yield to expect, what you'll need to check potency an how to use it,,,and how to change the condensing tube if it gets stopped up with salt,,&whatever else I can think of to help you experience a smooth operation


----------



## bmgold2 (Feb 29, 2016)

darinventions said:


> well I'm not much of a computer wiz,,,an I just got my NEW smart phone going...still learning everything it does,..hopefully soon I can upload a YouTube video about the condenser...how to use,what time frame to expect,what yield to expect, what you'll need to check potency an how to use it,,,and how to change the condensing tube if it gets stopped up with salt,,&whatever else I can think of to help you experience a smooth operation



I'm interested in how this thing works. Silver is one of the things I would like to try refining especially using the silver cell. I ended up buying an all glass distillation setup but never tried it yet. The CPVC pipes would have been cheaper with less chance of breaking it.

I did like your fume hoods too. I never considered making the fume hood part as the base of a bench or using the windows.


----------

